# New Benchmark tool



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

just found this http://plastic-demo.nazwa.pl/IntoThe...stic_v1.04.zip

its a new benchmark tool and its stunning
you can submit results on a global page here 

http://plastic-demo.nazwa.pl/wordpress/?page_id=266

the graphics are stunning
if you like it or not give it a blast



I got *10750* with Full HD (1920x1080)


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll have to give it a shot tomorrow, downloading it right now. That work stuff sure can get in the way of things eh.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

first link is broken


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

magnethead said:


> first link is broken


See First post here

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17937217


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

got an 8004 on full HD with an 8800gt ssc and e8400 core 2


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*9451*
Using system on left and Windows 7 Beta.

Pretty cool benchmark. Weird though...


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

My PC is so damn slow without the OC. Only reason I got anywhere near what I did is because my 8400GS is OCd.
3026


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

7990 with stock GPU

9071 with OC GPU

btw, 9061 with phisix disabled and oc'd, seems it doesn't make much of a difference with this benchmark


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Was that under Vista or Windows 7?
If it was Vista, then that pretty much proves a performance boost in Windows 7. 
Your system is better than mine, yet I got a higher benchmark.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

vista, i will try with 7 and post back. did you upload under a different name?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

hmm, well i am getting kinda suspicious of this benchmark now.
the guy/gal in the 1st place runs a q9300 @ stock with a oc'd 8800gt 660/800
i already figured that the bench does not consider cpu and is gpu only but my 9800gt is at 700/1000. i can see that a gtx can beat it but how can a 8800gt beat a 280gtx? 
no no, not even in sli


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I didn't upload, will do now though.
It is odd that the number 1 guy is beating out GTX280's with an 8800GT, though there could be many other factors contributing to his higher score.
My guess is he has massive overclock on his GPU but just didn't note it. Judging by the huge difference in score.
Also I'm pretty sure the drivers on the 200 series cards aren't that great at the moment.

Edit: Tiber Septim #227 - *9458*


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

No OC on a 8800GT can beat a GTX280...


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

ah...typo?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Jtsou said:


> No OC on a 8800GT can beat a GTX280...


Yes, but what I said was it could be one of many contributing factors.

Anyway, the results seem pretty dodgy.
I thought that the HD 4870 cards beat out the stock GTX280 cards. Yet there are tons of 4870 X2 cards with good CPU's in the 12000 range, yet the GTX280's are covering the 15000 - 18000 range. :4-dontkno


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

They must have reallllllllly slow RAM and a reallllllllllllly slow CPU for that to happen.


----------

